# Up and running!



## Rangerjoe2 (May 5, 2013)

Well I picked up my south bend 13x40 a few weeks ago and spent some time wiring up my haunyang vfd today.  We have power!  I'm still waiting on my external control switches so I can wire them up but my trail run was a success.  It's so nice to have a working lathe in the family again.  

I need to pick up a tool post and some tooling, sold everything I had with my grizzly, before I can start making chips.  I'm going to go through the lathe in the next few weeks to make sure everything is good to go.  I bought the rebuild manual for it so no fear!

i think I have an issues in the carriage because I had limited success with getting the auto feed to work on the cross slide.  I could only get it to work in one direction and by wiggling the lever.  When I changed the direction the carriage would start to move.  I'm no south bend expert but that doesn't seem right.

Other than that the machine is really tight and the ways are awesome.


----------



## Chuck K (May 5, 2013)

Joe, When you say "Change direction", what are you changing?  The tumbler gears on the headstock would reverse the direction of travel. If the carriage works in one direction....it would seem it would work in the opposite direction.    But then anything is possible if a previous owner has "fixed" something before you bought it. Does the feed screw turn when you change directions? Good luck.

Chuck


----------



## Rangerjoe2 (May 5, 2013)

Hmmm...not sure.  I never thought to reverse the lead screw direction.  I need to find a manual for this lathe so I know what does what on it.  You would think that I would have done that before firing it up but I couldn't help myself.


----------



## Chuck K (May 5, 2013)

I was thinking about what you were saying....does this lathe have the reversing gears built into the apron?  I had an old Sebastion that had sliding gears in the apron to reverse feed directions.  If that's what you have...disregard what I said about the tumbler on the headstock.

Chuck


----------



## Old Iron (May 5, 2013)

You have to use the tumbler gears on the head stock to reverse feed directions on a South bend.

Paul


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 6, 2013)

How about some pics, I would love to see her.


----------



## GK1918 (May 6, 2013)

If I am reading this correctly one position is carriage feed  next is neutral (for half nut use) and the third
is for crosslide feed using the clutch. And the only way to reverse it is as Paul said is to change the tumblers.
Call it an either / or \ machine -- carriage feed  or  crosslide feed it wont do both at the same time.
I dont think anything is wrong.


----------



## macrnr (May 6, 2013)

Sounds like the apron clutch oil reservoir is low or the clutch assembly is dirty.


----------



## Rangerjoe2 (May 6, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;Tk9Ab5gWdus]http://youtu.be/Tk9Ab5gWdus[/video]

Here ya go!  Video of my lathe running.  I figured out the auto feed issue, I needed to switch the direction of the lead screw.  When I moved the lever on the apron it was switching from cross slide to carriage.  Again, a manual would have told me this...I've been researching load reactors for the purpose of increasing the efficiency of the power coming from the inverter.  A load reactor will help with the harmonic distortion and smooth out the sin wave.  Hopefully with a load reactor installed ill be able to adjust the carrier frequency down and the motor will run cooler and last longer.

im going to go through the lathe this summer and replace anything that is needed.  There are some knobs and one of the ball bearings on the saddle ball oilers is missing.  It came with the steady rest, follow rest, and micro stop.  3 jaw d1-4 camlock installed and a Pratt Independant 4 jaw d1-4 came with it as well.


----------



## Rangerjoe2 (May 8, 2013)

I was able to successful wire and program my vfd for an external speed pot.  Thanks largely, if not all, to the posts on this site and others.  It was actually pretty simple, of course I learned from everyone else's mistakes.  I'm going to post an explanation in the electrical section.


----------



## itsme_Bernie (May 8, 2013)

Thanks so much for posting the video Joe- I have the same "singing" with my VFD used on a few motors.

I will look into this load resistor you are talking about, but if you find anything out, please follow up here, on this thread if you remember, because I would GREATLY appreciate it.

Mine carrier frequency is set to 10 or 11 as well, and was quite a bit quieter.
One of the motors is on a vertical head on a milling machine, so it is right by my head! So much louder when that close!  Hah hah


Bernie


----------



## Rangerjoe2 (May 10, 2013)

I was able to get my emergency stop wired up tonight.  I have an emergency stop ordered that has two contacts 1 nc and 1 no.  I found an old 1 nc estop at work to try out.  I hooked one side to dcm and the other to spl.  I changed the parameter for spl to 13 which is the emergency stop function on this vfd.  When I turned on the vfd AER was flashing on the vfd and I couldn't get it to run.  When I pushed in the estop to open the contact the AER quit flashing and I was able to start the motor.  When I released the estop button the motor stopped and once I pressed the estop button again I could then punch run and the motor turned.  

So, when my new estop gets here I will wire it to the 1 no side and the button will work as I want.  Excited it was that easy!!!!

Now to wait for my 3 position maintained switch for the for,stop,rev!


----------



## Rangerjoe2 (May 11, 2013)

3 position switch came today and in about 10 min I had it wired up and running the lathe!  Now I gotta find an electrical box deep enough so I can mont the vfd inside and run my conduit so all wires are enclosed and protected.  Off to eBay!


----------



## Rangerjoe2 (May 12, 2013)

When I get home this evening I'll try and send you some photos of mine.  It looks like it but I'm not home so I can't verify.  Mine is the 1.5kw 7a 2hp model.  When I get a chance I'll pm you my cell number that way you can call me if you have any questions.


----------

